# Worlds Best Stand-Up Fighter?



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I say CroCop has the best stand up game of any fighter.

Vote and Discuss!*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Mirko Filipovic is nowadays the best stand up fighter. Quinton Jackson is one of them to with those strikes and slams. But the best back in the early days when Pancrase and UFC owned it was Bas Rutten for sure.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Not to be rude. But have you guys gone crazy. What about the K1 fighter's. Crocop has never won a gp. Ernesto hoost, or peter aerts have won 4. remy has won 2. One of these guys have to be the best. I'd say remy because of age.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Tito shouldnt even be on that list bro , Shogun , Overeem , LiL Nog , Hunt , JLB , Sylvia , Arlovski , GSP , etc are alot better strikers then Tito , but no question Mirko CroCop is the best standup fighter in mma right now , with mark hunt right behind him


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Not to be rude. But have you guys gone crazy. What about the K1 fighter's. Crocop has never won a gp. Ernesto hoost, or peter aerts have won 4. remy has won 2. One of these guys have to be the best. I'd say remy because of age.


Those are kickboxers not mixed martial artists.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yeah I messed up cause I meant to put Rampage instead of Tito but I was doing two things at once and he got on the list. Feel free to vote others if you think someone from K-1 is better. 

@Rush-It doesn't matter if there kickboxers or Martial artist, stand up fighting is stand up fighting.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

out of these guys probably cro cop, but on his feet i think hunt is a little better than crocop...and from wat ive seen with fedor on his feet he holds his own against evryone on his feet..so i dunno..and all those guys like bunjasky are all kickboxers, that doesnt count if they never faught in mma


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> Those are kickboxers not mixed martial artists.


Yes, but the question was who has the worlds best stand up, not restricted to only MMA.


----------



## aubdoggy (Aug 12, 2006)

*best striker*

I know Vitor isn't in the game to much right now, but I still think he's explosive. Liddel is the dominant fighter in UFC right now, but I think he have a tough test against Vanderlai. Silva lost to Belfort when Vitor landed 18 consectitive shots in earlier UFC. I think he's turned his game around, and I lay the odds at almost even in this fight. Chuck will destroy sorbal, I don't like the match up. Its a weak pay per view.
In terms of Pride, Cro Crop lost to fedechenko, excuse the spelling, and Mark Hunt, but has the most explosive kick in MMA right now. Hunts chin is unparralled, but as people have said this isn't a kickboxing match. I agree that many people have a legitimate shot at this crown, but the fighter who I've seen have the most explosion besides the top dogs is Dan Hendersen. His overhand right is destroying people. I'd like to see him cross over and fight Franklin or Hughes. I think he's 185 division, but I can be off.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

True but this is an MMA forum. I can name about 20 boxers and 10 kickboxers that have better stand up fighting than these options. But this is an MMA forum not a kickboxing and boxing forum. Sorry to be stubborn but its true.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Off that list of choices...I went with Liddell. He's just so pin-point. I mean, I've seen a couple of his fights where he knocked out his opponent going backwards. Now that is accuracy and power combined in one. So, that is why I went with Chucky.

Babalu is in trouble.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

RAZOR said:


> Babalu is in trouble.


Exactly, whats the big hype about people thinking Babalu is going to win. If he tries tacking down Chuck it won't work, Chuck is so much stronger than him and has the best take down defense, therefore no submissions Babalu. And in the stand up Chuck would definitely out strike him the way he did to Jeremy Horn and Horn is better then Babalu in my opinion.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

God you people don't know topics at all.

MMAForum General Discussion 

thats what this is

NOT K-1, if you want to add K-1 fighters go to K-1 page.

It's a totally different sport k-1 and MMA.

Kickboxers do nothing but train stand up so they have more time to advance there skills. MMA fighters have to do both stand up and ground defence and offense so they have less tiem to train for just one.

I think Cro Cop is the best, Chuck's an AWSOME stand up but i think Mirko is the best.

I think another guy who should be on that list with stand up ( i know u put other but just sayn), is Rich Franklin because holy shit is he evasive with his punches. I just watched him vs The Crow last night, and he kicked the ever living shit out of him with kicks, knees, and punches from all over.

David had a freakin 3rd eye lol.


----------



## geojitsu (Aug 8, 2006)

whut about mike mcdonald????


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Rush said:


> Exactly, whats the big hype about people thinking Babalu is going to win. If he tries tacking down Chuck it won't work, Chuck is so much stronger than him and has the best take down defense, therefore no submissions Babalu. And in the stand up Chuck would definitely out strike him the way he did to Jeremy Horn and Horn is better then Babalu in my opinion.


Horns not better, he was beaten by Babalu in the IFC. Babalu has a good chance at this. He's not only a submission expert. He wasnt even knocked out after that head kick, he got up right away. It was just a nasty head kick so the ref stopped it.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Jeremy Horn is a legend and one of the greatest MMA middleweights of all time. Babalu sure beat him but Babalu is a light heavyweight Horn is a middleweight. Horn fights a lot of light heavyweights because he has guts, unlike Babalu being kicked in the head like a coward :laugh:.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

now since this is just restricted to STAND-UP fighters.. and obviously that can include anyone.. REGARDLESS of the orginazation they fight for... so a K-1 fighter can be included here if someone feels the need being the best on ones feet could even include a TKD fighter since grappling and other non striking skills are not needed... and this is just general discussion... and well no one said the person has to be alive.. but well if they have to be alive its a tough call cause as Rush said there are lots of great boxers that with just hands would whoop nearly any MMA or other martial arts fighter.. if it were just hands.. but since feet are allowed.. that takes out all but the cream of the crop of boxers and even they would be hard pressed... now kick boxers or muay thai fighters are on par.. so its really hard to say.. for those that are ALIVE... but since it is too close in most areas for those alive I am gonna go out on a limb and choose someone who is dead.. and go ahead and laugh.. but I think with out grappling being involved... Bruce Lee would be almost... key word.. almost any one of these guys or at least hurt them badly..


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Rush said:


> Jeremy Horn is a legend and one of the greatest MMA middleweights of all time. Babalu sure beat him but Babalu is a light heavyweight Horn is a middleweight. Horn fights a lot of light heavyweights because he has guts, unlike Babalu being kicked in the head like a coward :laugh:.


Jeremy is a great fighter, not saying I dont like him. But, just because he's supposedly a middle weight doesnt negate that he lost to Babalu. Second Jeremy's faught more fights over 185 in his career than any other weight class. So I guess you think his last lost to Chuck Liddel was solely based on the fact that Jeremy Horn should have been 185lbs, not 205lbs? 

How can you call Babalu a coward for getting kicked in the head, he took that ****ing kick, and he stood in that ring with Liddel, and he's submitted a lot of good people in this game. But I am going to stay away from the MMA math.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> Jeremy Horn is a legend and one of the greatest MMA middleweights of all time. Babalu sure beat him but Babalu is a light heavyweight Horn is a middleweight. Horn fights a lot of light heavyweights because he has guts, unlike Babalu being kicked in the head like a coward :laugh:.


yea how is getting kicked in the head make someone a coward.. ??? it might mean they need to work on thier blocking but does not make them a coward.. That has to be the dumbest logic I have ever seen


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

Rush said:


> Jeremy Horn is a legend and one of the greatest MMA middleweights of all time. Babalu sure beat him but Babalu is a light heavyweight Horn is a middleweight. Horn fights a lot of light heavyweights because he has guts, unlike Babalu being kicked in the head like a coward :laugh:.


coward? the same guy who beat 3 guys in one night, Shogun being one of those guys...the same guy who lasted the distance with Fedor being he isnt a HW...the same guy who kept comming at Chuck after tasting Chucks biggest punches....the same guy who wants a rematch with the guy that kicked him in the head...yeah, a coward...the same coward Chuck said would be tougher than Silva...the same coward that Chuck is preparing like hell cause he knows wont go down from one punch...

what a coward right....


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Rush said:


> Exactly, whats the big hype about people thinking Babalu is going to win. If he tries tacking down Chuck it won't work, Chuck is so much stronger than him and has the best take down defense, therefore no submissions Babalu. And in the stand up Chuck would definitely out strike him the way he did to Jeremy Horn and Horn is better then Babalu in my opinion.


Babalu owned horn. So i guess he isn't better. And babalu a coward. He didn't quit like horn he got knocked out. I agree with deadly. Horn is a coward. Chuck just got a lucky hit on babalu.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't think Horn is a coward and I don;t believe in luck. Horn was injured and he decided he was over matched, smart on his part. Babalu got kicked right in the face, Liddell made his own luck and Babalu tasted his foot because of it. Babalu is a great fighter and he has a good chance to beat Chuck but he lost that first fight straight up no excuses, he never made any and never called it luck.


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

moldy said:


> Babalu owned horn. So i guess he isn't better. And babalu a coward. He didn't quit like horn he got knocked out. I agree with deadly. Horn is a coward. Chuck just got a lucky hit on babalu.


Horn aint a coward...he has like 100 pro fights...if he was a coward he wouldnt be fighting...Horn is one of the best grapplers in MMA and took a lot of punishment from Chuck...he knew he was overmatched and was looking for his well being (Chucks punches aint no joke)

calling any man who has the guts to step up and fight vs a dangerous, well prepared opponent is just insane...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> Babalu owned horn. So i guess he isn't better. And babalu a coward. He didn't quit like horn he got knocked out. I agree with deadly. Horn is a coward. Chuck just got a lucky hit on babalu.


i want to knnow ho wyou think babalu is going to win this fight..you must think he can take chuck down, i think that babalu taking chuck down is next to impossible therfore no submission..which means stand up war, and stand up war=chuck by vicious ko


----------



## dboxx45 (Jul 17, 2006)

*the best stand up fighter*

The best stand up fighter is chuck liddell. This has been proven time and time again. There is no equal for his strikes,or his takedown defense. I look forward to his next fight with Tito,it will be a better fight, but the same result.


----------



## GI Hell (Aug 30, 2006)

Are we only talking 205?

Then it's Rampage by a mile, with Crocop in a close second. CL got destroyed by QRJ.

But overall, it's Cung Le. He has had at least twos MMA fight that I know of, both TKO's. No one better with hands and feet in the game. He's 17-0 12 KOs in San Shou. Never been beat yet. I know pure MMA enthusiasts dont respect him yet, but wait for Hughes-Le next year. WAR!!!!


----------

